# [How-To]  Encodage facile de vos vidéo pour Archos AV3XX

## sorg

Je tient désormais le Howto à jour ici:

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Encoder_des_vid%C3%A9os_pour_Archos_AV3XX

Petit tip pour encoder vite-fait vos video aux format adequat pour les Archos AV3XX (devrais aussi fonctionner pour d'autres lecteurs et plus généralement  pour appliquer une série de filtres sur une video).

Il vous faudra Avidemux2 installé sur votre bécane pour que le script fonctionne.

```
mkdir ~/archos
```

```
cd /usr/kde/3.2/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
```

```
su
```

```
nano avi-archos.desktop
```

On copie/colle le texte suivant:

```
[Desktop Entry]

ServiceTypes=video/*

Actions=EncodePourArchos

[Desktop Action EncodePourArchos]

Name=Encoder pour Archos AV3XX

Exec=avidemux2 --load %f --audio-process --video-process --audio-map --filters /home/votre_user/archos/redim.flt --audio-bitrate 128 --audio-codec MP3 --video-codec FFmpeg4 --video-conf cq=5 --save /home/votre_user/archos/%n
```

```
chmod 644 *
```

```
nano ~/archos/redim.flt
```

On copie/colle le texte suivant:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<filters FilterNumber="1">

  <Filter Tag="1" Conf=" Resize 576 x 304 --&gt; 320 x 176">

    <Parameters Number="3">

      <w>320</w>

      <h>176</h>

      <algo>0</algo>

    </Parameters>

  </Filter>

</filters>
```

Au prochain redémarrage de konqueror (oui, j'ai oublié de préciser que c'était pour KDE3.2 - Mais il est possible de faire qqch d'équivalement pour les autres WM) , un menu suplémentaire apparaitra dans le menu contextuel. Les videos produites apparaissent dans le dossier archos de votre home.

NOTES:

La résolution de sortie est fixée à 320x176. Le résultat est bon si on a du 16/9 en entrée. Si c'est du 4/3 ou du 2.35/1 on va avoir des déformations. Si quelqu'un à une idée pour que la largeur soit fixée à 320 et la hauteur variable pour garder un ratio constant je suis preneur.

Au pire j'envisage de prévoir plusieurs entrées dans le menu en fonction  du format d'entrée.

Les critères de qualités sont fixés dans la ligne de commande. A vous de les modifier en fonction de vos besoins.

La largeur idéale pour un AV3XX est 640px ou 320px. Pour une visualistaion à l'écran 320 est largement suffisant. Pour utiliser la sortie TV , préférez 640.

Autre problème détécté: dans avi-archos.desktop, je voulais mettre les chemins sous la forme ~/archos et pour une raison inconnue , ca ne marche pas si on met pas en clair /home/votre_user/archos ... Si quelqu'un à un bon conseil, je prends aussi.Last edited by sorg on Wed Nov 24, 2004 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yuk159

Merci pour le HowTo sorg, désolé je l'avais pas vu   :Confused: 

Pourrais-tu m'expliquer ce que sont les video Archos AV3XX  :Embarassed: 

[EDIT] en relisant je suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris dailleurs

Si quelqu'un peu m'éclairer.

----------

## DuF

Je crois que c'est un baladeur jukebox numérique qui en plus peut lire des vidéos en divx mais seulement dans une résolution maximale de 320*qqchose (enfin bon je crois). Donc faut réencoder les vidéos pour les lire dessus toujours si je me trompe pas :-p

----------

## yuk159

merci Duf je ne connaissais pas.

----------

## sorg

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Je crois que c'est un baladeur jukebox numérique qui en plus peut lire des vidéos en divx mais seulement dans une résolution maximale de 320*qqchose (enfin bon je crois). Donc faut réencoder les vidéos pour les lire dessus toujours si je me trompe pas :-p

 

Oui, c'est exactement çà.

C'est un baladeur qui a une largeur d'écran de 320 px et qui sait lire les divx mais ne sait pas les resizer pour les afficher si le facteur n'est pas 2.

donc pour un affichage optimal il faut que la video fasse une largeur de 320px ou 640px. (320 suffisant largement si on utilise pas la sortie TV)

Une nouvelle version du script est dispo par là:

http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php3?config=hardwarefr.inc&post=38691&cat=11

----------

## sorg

How -to mis à jour!

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Encoder_des_vid%C3%A9os_pour_Archos_AV3XX

Il est désormais basé sur transcode et utilise une méthode de redimensionnement plus de deux fois plus rapide.

----------

## sorg

Nouvelle petite modif pour afficher une progress-bar

----------

